# Pioneer vs Lite-On



## Red_Machine (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys.  I'll need a new DVD-RW drive for my rig I'm building and wanted to know your thoughts.  Which is the superior drive: the Lite-On iHAS324 or the Pioneer DVR-S18LBK?  I have used Pioneer products in the past and have found them to be extremely reliable (still have a Pioneer stereo from the 80s), but have also heard thet Lite-On is one of the best brand of drives.

Linkage:

LiteOn IHAS324 24x DVD±RW DL & RAM SATA.. | Ebuyer... (Lite-On)

Pioneer DVR-S18LBK 22x DVD±RW DL & RAM with.. | Eb... (Pioneer)


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Something's fishy here:

Lite-On:
Width	14.6 cm
*Depth	17 cm
Height	4.1 cm*
Weight	0.6 kg

Pioneer:
Width	14.8 cm
*Depth	4.2 cm
Height	18 cm*
Weight	0.78 kg

The Lite-On is also listed as a "Half-Height" drive;


> Compatible Bays	1 x front accessible - 5.25" x 1/2H



Anyone know what this is "half-height" talk is? Could be mislabelling looking at a customer review:



Spoiler



Tried it for 1 week and had to RMA it for the missing Smart Erase feature.

After the arrival of the replacement... I still found the same problem... no smart erase feature.

I conclude that iHAS324 does not support Smart Erase and It maybe a misselling information that should'nt have been mentioned on the product page.

Still the drive does rival Samsung head to head.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a fan of Lite-on products.  I have used Pioneer a lot...in my car.  But for my rig, Lite-On is/has always been the choice for me.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I see, they've just got 2 things mixed up.
Red, reviews seem to say this one's extra good for the price.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 15, 2010)

Well from all my experience building and using PC's, pick the cheaper one.  It's an optical drive, who makes it doesn't matter much.  However, use Verbatim media.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 16, 2010)

Makes no difference at all.  I burn out a dvd burner about once every 4 months.  I've used lite-on,  pioneer,  lg,  and currently a sony.  They all burn the same,  and burn out the same!  Just get the cheapest and use it until it dies.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2010)

I would go with Lite-On.  They seem to be the least picky about media and they rarely fail.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 16, 2010)

Id take the pioneer over the Lite-On any day. Ive had/used plenty of Lite-On is my time and there terrible, ill never buy one again.

Personally i go with Sony, never had an issue with them in the past 5-6yrs.


----------



## erixx (Nov 16, 2010)

lol melvis, i have had several pioneer and they they die before you can check in, lite-on is the brand to go


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2010)

I personally am a lite-on fan


----------



## Melvis (Nov 16, 2010)

erixx said:


> lol melvis, i have had several pioneer and they they die before you can check in, lite-on is the brand to go



lol Fair enough, id say everyone would have different results with each brand. I personally never realy used Pioneer but my m8 has plenty of them and never had an issue.

Ive had to many issues with Lite-On, there classed as the cheap crap brand over here.

In order id go > Sony, LG, Pioneer, Lite-On, Samsung.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2010)

lite-on is the best bet any day there never give up working years down the road,
 Pioneer i have had my shear of problems with them DVD drives crap out fast after 200 copys of   burning dvds


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2010)

as much as i loved pioneer drives for their lack of noise, none of mine still work.

all my other brands (samsung, lite on etc) are all still working fine.


----------

